# 2x Elgato Game Capture HD60 Pro im Streaming PC für Splitscreen? [OBS]



## Porker88 (7. März 2016)

*2x Elgato Game Capture HD60 Pro im Streaming PC für Splitscreen? [OBS]*

Hallöchen liebe Community,

Frage genau wie im Titel:

Kann ich 2x die "Elgato Game Capture HD60 Pro" in meinen Streaming PC verbauen? [Vorweg: Streame mit OBS]

Vorhanden sind 2 PCIe Steckplätze, außerdem wird natürlich auf dem Streaming PC nicht gezockt sondern nur gestreamt für Twitch oder aufgenommen...
Die 2 Gaming PC's werden dann ja per HDMI an die "Elgato Game Capture HD60 Pro" angeschlossen und von dort aus dann wieder auf die jeweiligen monitore.
Nächste Frage ist: wird dann auch der Spielsound mitübertragen? 
Klar über HDMI wird der Sound ja übertragen, aber ob man dann den Spielsound von 2 PC's in OBS einstellen kann?
Ich möchte nämlich gerne in OBS dann 2x die PC's haben und die 2 Webcams mit Sound natürlich.

Der Streaming PC hat:

16GB RAM
AMD x6
GTX 770
SSD HDD

Das sollte eig. reichen, da der PC ja durch die Karten sowieso nicht alzuviel zu ackern hat.


Ich bedanke mit im vorraus!!!

Porker


----------



## Porker88 (8. März 2016)

*AW: 2x Elgato Game Capture HD60 Pro im Streaming PC für Splitscreen? [OBS]*

Eine andere Möglichkeit welche ich in Betracht ziehen würde, wär ein USB Capture Gerät von Avermedia. Davon müsste ich auch 2 haben + einen HDMI Splitter, weil mein Gaming Monitor nur einen HDMI Eingang hat und keinen DVI bzw DP.
Ich glaube insgesamt wäre das die einfacherer und klügere Variante. Dennoch frage ich mich wie das mit dem Sound funktionieren soll?


----------

